# Hammerhead



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I was playing around with putting a breeding schedule section on my site and thought I'd share the buck Ken and I borrowed this year to breed most of the does. Out of my personal herd only my percentage doe Sadie is bred to him because my other goats will be AIed in the spring but 8 of Ken's does are bred to him. This buck is a son of RRD Hammertime who you can see here at http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/boer_goat ... rTime.html These pictures aren't recent because when we first picked him up Hammerhead looked horrible. He had cracked his skull and horn base and had lost weight from being bullied by the other bucks. Since we've had him he's gained well over 30 lbs back and is his horn is healed, albeit crooked.


















I love this buck. He's quite the character and talker. I have never heard a goat make noises like he does-think dieing pterodactyl. And he sure is a friendly thing.

Best of all he throws amazing kids. So far all of them have been getting his classic head, lots of bone and surprisingly enough great rumps (Hammerhead's strong point is his chest and not at all his rump). The first group of does bred to him are due in March. I can't wait!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh he is pretty 
One thing that freaks me out, doesn't he ever tobble over forwards? :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice buck...


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Not that I've seen. :ROFL:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Thanks toth. His owner is talking of selling him soon but we're going to have so many kids off him and have three junior bucks that its not worth buying him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I want him... :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome......badnewsboers
I can see your point ....about not buying him.... :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a buck if I already had some of his daughters and nice other bucks..I agree with you on that!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Yep. I still wish we could keep him though. He's such a funny guy.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Understandable about wanting him...but your making the right decision abouit not getting him.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

has he been shown much?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I know he was shown when he was younger and has some points on him.


----------

